# Solved: Help! Computer keeps freezing



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

My computer keeps freezing. Norton took care of some Trojans but it still freezes. I've downloaded and scanned with Hijackthis but it won't give me a copy in notepad. Says to run as administrator but it does not give me the option when i right click the icon. Please advise.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What version of Windows are you using in that computer?

What version of HiJackThis did you download and install? 

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Windows Vista premium home addition.

Hyjackthis-- v2.0.4


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go to Control Panel - User Accounts, turn off the User Accounts Control(UAC) feature, then restart the computer.

Once it restarts and completely settles down, start HiJackThis and click "Do a system scan and save a log file", save the new log that appears after the scan finishes, then submit that log here.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok, I will do.


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:57:33 PM, on 1/11/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18999)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\TSMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SelectRebates\SelectRebates.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Media\DVD\DVDAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hallmark\Hallmark Card Studio Photo Card

Edition\Planner\PLNRnote.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DllHost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL =

http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?

TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=93&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page =

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page =

http://att.my.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL =

http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?

TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=93&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL =

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page =

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page =

http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?

TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=93&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =

C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet

Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: UrlSearchHook Class - {00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC} -

C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: SearchHelper Class - {91C18ED5-5E1C-4AE5-A148-A861DE8C8E16} -

C:\Program Files (x86)\SGPSA\mtwb3sh.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Free Lunch Design Toolbar - {57cc715d-37ca-44e4-9ec2-

8c2cbddb25ec} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Free_Lunch_Design\tbFre0.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files

(x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: IEPlugin Class - {11222041-111B-46E3-BD29-EFB2449479B1} - C:\PROGRA~2

\ArcSoft\VIDEOD~1\ARCURL~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} -

C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-

4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} -

C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Free Lunch Design Toolbar - {57cc715d-37ca-44e4-9ec2-8c2cbddb25ec} -

C:\Program Files (x86)\Free_Lunch_Design\tbFre0.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} -

C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: BrowserHelper Class - {8A9D74F9-560B-4FE7-ABEB-3B2E638E5CD6} -

C:\Program Files (x86)\SGPSA\SearchAssistant.dll
O2 - BHO: ToolbarBHO Class - {9519AF7E-638D-4933-BAD6-D33D23C79FE5} -

C:\PROGRA~2\ArcSoft\RAWTHU~1\EXIFToolBar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} -

C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} -

C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.5805.1910\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f}

- c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0552.0\msneshellx.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program

Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} -

C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program

Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-

AB4C880C8414} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0552.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {1BB22D38-A411-4B13-A746-C2A4F4EC7344} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: RAW Thumbnail Viewer - {F301665A-12F8-4331-804A-5BCBD379668C} -

C:\PROGRA~2\ArcSoft\RAWTHU~1\EXIFToolBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files

(x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ShopAtHome Toolbar - {98279C38-DE4B-4bcf-93C9-8EC26069D6F4} -

C:\Program Files (x86)\SelectRebates\Toolbar\ShopAtHomeToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Free Lunch Design Toolbar - {57cc715d-37ca-44e4-9ec2-8c2cbddb25ec} -

C:\Program Files (x86)\Free_Lunch_Design\tbFre0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program

Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] "c:\program files (x86)\hewlett-packard\HP

odometer\hpsysdrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-

Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateP2GoShortCut] "c:\Program Files (x86)

\CyberLink\Power2Go\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files (x86)

\CyberLink\Power2Go" UpdateWithCreateOnce "SOFTWARE\CyberLink\Power2Go\6.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateLBPShortCut] "c:\Program Files (x86)

\CyberLink\LabelPrint\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files (x86)

\CyberLink\LabelPrint" UpdateWithCreateOnce "Software\CyberLink\LabelPrint\2.5"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdatePDIRShortCut] "c:\Program Files (x86)

\CyberLink\PowerDirector\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files (x86)

\CyberLink\PowerDirector" UpdateWithCreateOnce

"SOFTWARE\CyberLink\PowerDirector\7.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdatePSTShortCut] "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\CyberLink

DVD Suite Deluxe\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files (x86)

\CyberLink\CyberLink DVD Suite Deluxe" UpdateWithCreateOnce

"Software\CyberLink\PowerStarter"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TSMAgent] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-

Packard\TouchSmart\Media\TSMAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "c:\Program Files (x86)

\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FBSSA] C:\Program Files\SGPSA\ie3sh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common

Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SelectRebates] "C:\Program Files (x86)

\SelectRebates\SelectRebates.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDAgent] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-

Packard\Media\DVD\DVDAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0

\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start

http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-appf?

lic=OQBGAFIARQBFAC0AVgA2AFoASgBBAC0AQgBOADIAWQBRAC0ARgAzAFYA

UwBSAC0AVgBXAFMAUgA0AC0AVgBZADcATQBaAA"&"inst=NwA3AC0ANQAyAD

EAOAAxADYANAA5ADEALQBYAE8AMwA2ACsAMQAtAEYATAArADkALQBGA

DkATQAxADAAQgArADIA"&"prod=90"&"ver=9.0.872
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!

\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search &

Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media

Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)

\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe

/detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe

oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe

/detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)

\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital

Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Kodak\Kodak

EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Photo Card Event Planner Reminder.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: PictureMover.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)

\PictureMover\Bin\PictureMover.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - ?

s=100000337&p=ZUxdm752YYUS&si=irish3564f&a=sAQ1eU5ECu31qDW1tgwpIA&n=20100319

00
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2

\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)

\Google\Google

Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.ht

ml
O8 - Extra context menu item: Read EXIF - C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\RAW

Thumbnail Viewer\ArcEXIFM.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} -

C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-

5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} -

C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-

2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web

Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} -

C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-

48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Go PlaySushi! - {EBD24BD3-E272-4FA3-A8BA-C5D709757CAB} -

C:\Program Files (x86)\PlaySushi\PSText.dll (file missing)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O16 - DPF: {0742B9EF-8C83-41CA-BFBA-830A59E23533} (Microsoft Data Collection

Control) - https://oas.support.microsoft.com/ActiveX/MSDcode.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) -

http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/Nirvana/controls/pcmatic.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990B00-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Configuration Class) -

https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ss/sa/sa_cabs/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {615F158E-D5CA-422F-A8E7-F6A5EED7063B} (Bejeweled Control) -

http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v51/bejeweled/bejeweled.cab
O16 - DPF: {61900274-3323-4446-BDCD-91548D32AF1B} (SpiderSolitaire Control) -

http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v56/spidersolitaire/spidersolitaire.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F750203-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Kodak Gallery Easy Upload Manager

Class) - http://www.kodakgallery.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_2/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {73ECB3AA-4717-450C-A2AB-D00DAD9EE203} (GMNRev Class) -

http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection2.cab
O16 - DPF: {74E4A24D-5224-4F05-8A41-99445E0FC22B} (GameHouse Games Player) -

http://filedownload.att.net/Gh/Rainforest_Adventure_Web/Game/gamehouseplayer.cab
O16 - DPF: {75AA409D-05F9-4F27-BD53-C7339D4B1D0A} (IBM Lotus iNotes 8.5 Control) -

http://students.lindberghschools.ws/dwa85W.cab
O16 - DPF: {80AEEC0E-A2BE-4B8D-985F-350FE869DC40} (HPDDClientExec Class) -

http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsVista.cab
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5

Control) -

http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A94C905-FF9D-43B6-8708-F0F22D22B1CB} (Wwlaunch Control) -

http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/wwlaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} -

http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-

BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files

(x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - LSI Corporation -

C:\Program Files\LSI SoftModem\agr64svc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner -

C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common

Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)

\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe

(file missing)
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent

Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files

(x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)

\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett

-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation -

C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe

(file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) -

Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)

\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32

\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus (NAV) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)

\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner -

C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PCPitstop Scheduling - PC Pitstop LLC - C:\Program Files (x86)

\PCPitstop\PCPitstopScheduleService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown

owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner -

C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner -

C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. -

C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner -

C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner

- C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner -

C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner

- C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner -

C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner -

C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown

owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101

(WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media

Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 17765 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You were able to submit a log this time, but unfortunately it's difficult to read in the manner that you submitted it.

Open a Notepad window, make sure that *Format - Word Wrap* is checked, then close Notepad.

Start HiJackThis and run another scan, then save that log, then submit it here.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Are you using the 64-bit version of Windows Vista?

--------------------------------------------------------------

Your computer appears to be infested with malware and spyware.

Get rid of Spybot - Search & Destroy and replace it with

*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100*

*SUPERAntiSpyware 4.47.0.1000*

Just download and install them and don't do anything with them yet.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

I did everything you told me. I hope this next log file posts correctly. And yes I am using 64 bit version. Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've copied-and-pasted your new log here. It's much easier to read now. The 64-bit version of Windows doesn't allow some of the log entries to display properly, so I'll have to deal with that. Give me 20 - 30 minutes to review it, then I'll get back to you in a separate reply.

*Norton Antivirus* appears to be your antivirus program, but there's evidence that you previously had or still have *AVG* in that computer. If that's true, you need to download and run the 64-bit version of the *AVG Remover* tool to get rid of its leftover files and registry entries. You can download it from here.

Have you downloaded and installed *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and *SUPERAntiSpyware* and gotten rid of Spybot - Search & Destroy? Once you have, I'll give you detailed instructions for using them.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:25:31 PM, on 1/11/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18999)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\TSMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SelectRebates\SelectRebates.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Media\DVD\DVDAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hallmark\Hallmark Card Studio Photo Card Edition\Planner\PLNRnote.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DllHost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbarUser_32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\smart web printing\hpswp_clipbook.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=93&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://att.my.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=93&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=93&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: UrlSearchHook Class - {00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: SearchHelper Class - {91C18ED5-5E1C-4AE5-A148-A861DE8C8E16} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SGPSA\mtwb3sh.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Free Lunch Design Toolbar - {57cc715d-37ca-44e4-9ec2-8c2cbddb25ec} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Free_Lunch_Design\tbFre0.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: IEPlugin Class - {11222041-111B-46E3-BD29-EFB2449479B1} - C:\PROGRA~2\ArcSoft\VIDEOD~1\ARCURL~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Free Lunch Design Toolbar - {57cc715d-37ca-44e4-9ec2-8c2cbddb25ec} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Free_Lunch_Design\tbFre0.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: BrowserHelper Class - {8A9D74F9-560B-4FE7-ABEB-3B2E638E5CD6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SGPSA\SearchAssistant.dll
O2 - BHO: ToolbarBHO Class - {9519AF7E-638D-4933-BAD6-D33D23C79FE5} - C:\PROGRA~2\ArcSoft\RAWTHU~1\EXIFToolBar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.5805.1910\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0552.0\msneshellx.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0552.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {1BB22D38-A411-4B13-A746-C2A4F4EC7344} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: RAW Thumbnail Viewer - {F301665A-12F8-4331-804A-5BCBD379668C} - C:\PROGRA~2\ArcSoft\RAWTHU~1\EXIFToolBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ShopAtHome Toolbar - {98279C38-DE4B-4bcf-93C9-8EC26069D6F4} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SelectRebates\Toolbar\ShopAtHomeToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Free Lunch Design Toolbar - {57cc715d-37ca-44e4-9ec2-8c2cbddb25ec} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Free_Lunch_Design\tbFre0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] "c:\program files (x86)\hewlett-packard\HP odometer\hpsysdrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateP2GoShortCut] "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go" UpdateWithCreateOnce "SOFTWARE\CyberLink\Power2Go\6.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateLBPShortCut] "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\LabelPrint\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\LabelPrint" UpdateWithCreateOnce "Software\CyberLink\LabelPrint\2.5"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdatePDIRShortCut] "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDirector\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDirector" UpdateWithCreateOnce "SOFTWARE\CyberLink\PowerDirector\7.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdatePSTShortCut] "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\CyberLink DVD Suite Deluxe\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\CyberLink DVD Suite Deluxe" UpdateWithCreateOnce "Software\CyberLink\PowerStarter"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TSMAgent] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\TSMAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FBSSA] C:\Program Files\SGPSA\ie3sh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SelectRebates] "C:\Program Files (x86)\SelectRebates\SelectRebates.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDAgent] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Media\DVD\DVDAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-appf?lic=OQBGAFIARQBFAC0AVgA2AFoASgBBAC0AQgBOADIAWQBRAC0ARgAzAFYAUwBSAC0AVgBXAFMAUgA0AC0AVgBZADcATQBaAA"&"inst=NwA3AC0ANQAyADEAOAAxADYANAA5ADEALQBYAE8AMwA2ACsAMQAtAEYATAArADkALQBGADkATQAxADAAQgArADIA"&"prod=90"&"ver=9.0.872
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Photo Card Event Planner Reminder.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: PictureMover.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\PictureMover\Bin\PictureMover.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - ?s=100000337&p=ZUxdm752YYUS&si=irish3564f&a=sAQ1eU5ECu31qDW1tgwpIA&n=2010031900
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Read EXIF - C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\RAW Thumbnail Viewer\ArcEXIFM.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Go PlaySushi! - {EBD24BD3-E272-4FA3-A8BA-C5D709757CAB} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PlaySushi\PSText.dll (file missing)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O16 - DPF: {0742B9EF-8C83-41CA-BFBA-830A59E23533} (Microsoft Data Collection Control) - https://oas.support.microsoft.com/ActiveX/MSDcode.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/Nirvana/controls/pcmatic.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990B00-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Configuration Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ss/sa/sa_cabs/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {615F158E-D5CA-422F-A8E7-F6A5EED7063B} (Bejeweled Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v51/bejeweled/bejeweled.cab
O16 - DPF: {61900274-3323-4446-BDCD-91548D32AF1B} (SpiderSolitaire Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v56/spidersolitaire/spidersolitaire.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F750203-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Kodak Gallery Easy Upload Manager Class) - http://www.kodakgallery.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_2/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {73ECB3AA-4717-450C-A2AB-D00DAD9EE203} (GMNRev Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection2.cab
O16 - DPF: {74E4A24D-5224-4F05-8A41-99445E0FC22B} (GameHouse Games Player) - http://filedownload.att.net/Gh/Rainforest_Adventure_Web/Game/gamehouseplayer.cab
O16 - DPF: {75AA409D-05F9-4F27-BD53-C7339D4B1D0A} (IBM Lotus iNotes 8.5 Control) - http://students.lindberghschools.ws/dwa85W.cab
O16 - DPF: {80AEEC0E-A2BE-4B8D-985F-350FE869DC40} (HPDDClientExec Class) - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsVista.cab
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A94C905-FF9D-43B6-8708-F0F22D22B1CB} (Wwlaunch Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/wwlaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - LSI Corporation - C:\Program Files\LSI SoftModem\agr64svc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus (NAV) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PCPitstop Scheduling - PC Pitstop LLC - C:\Program Files (x86)\PCPitstop\PCPitstopScheduleService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes, I already had Malwarebytes Anti-Malware installed. I downloaded SUPERAntiSpyware and got rid of Spybot. Thank you.


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

I might add that I tried downloading new updates for windows and this update below will not install. When I go to the website and try to install, it tells me my system doesn't require this update.

Security Update for Windows Vista for x64-based Systems (KB2419640)

Download size: 1.7 MB

You may need to restart your computer for this update to take effect.

Update type: Important

A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over it. You can help protect your system by installing this update from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to restart your system.

More information: 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=204803

Help and Support: 
http://support.microsoft.com


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Close all open windows first, then start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan only".

When the scan is finished, put a checkmark in these log entries:

*R3 - URLSearchHook: UrlSearchHook Class - {00000000-6E41-4FD3-8538-502F5495E5FC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll

R3 - URLSearchHook: SearchHelper Class - {91C18ED5-5E1C-4AE5-A148-A861DE8C8E16} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SGPSA\mtwb3sh.dll

R3 - URLSearchHook: Free Lunch Design Toolbar - {57cc715d-37ca-44e4-9ec2-8c2cbddb25ec} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Free_Lunch_Design\tbFre0.dll

O2 - BHO: Free Lunch Design Toolbar - {57cc715d-37ca-44e4-9ec2-8c2cbddb25ec} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Free_Lunch_Design\tbFre0.dll

O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll

O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {1BB22D38-A411-4B13-A746-C2A4F4EC7344} - (no file)

O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)

O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll

O3 - Toolbar: ShopAtHome Toolbar - {98279C38-DE4B-4bcf-93C9-8EC26069D6F4} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SelectRebates\Toolbar\ShopAtHomeToolbar.dll

O3 - Toolbar: Free Lunch Design Toolbar - {57cc715d-37ca-44e4-9ec2-8c2cbddb25ec} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Free_Lunch_Design\tbFre0.dll

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SelectRebates] "C:\Program Files (x86)\SelectRebates\SelectRebates.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-unins...FoASgBBAC0AQgBOADIAWQBRAC0ARgAzAFYAUwBSAC0AVg BXAFMAUgA0AC0AVgBZADcATQBaAA"&"inst=NwA3AC0ANQAyADEAOAAxADYANAA5ADEALQBYAE8 AMwA2ACsAMQAtAEYATAArADkALQBGADkATQAxADAAQgArADIA"&"prod=90"&"ver=9.0.872*

After you confirm that you selected the correct log entries, click "Fix Checked - Yes".

Close HiJackThis, then restart your computer.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok, I will do this right now.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here are the instructions for MBAM and SAS. Follow them carefully and completely. Don't use your computer while the scans are in progress. I'll be off-line for a few hours. I'll check back later with your thread.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.

Click "Updates(tab) - Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "OK".

Click "Scanner(tab) - Perform quick scan - Scan".

If infections are found during the scan, the number of infections will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished, click "Show Results".

Make sure that *everything* is selected, then click "Remove Selected".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click "Yes".

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware again.

Click "Logs"(tab).

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "Open".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware.

Click "Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "Close".

Click "Scan your Computer - Perform Quick Scan - Next".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, a list will appear.

When the scan is finished and the scan summary window appears, click "OK".

Make sure that *everything* in the list is selected, then click "Next".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click "Yes".

Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.

Click "Preferences - Statistics/Logs"(tab).

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "View Log".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

I will do the scans for you and be back on later as well. I'll post scan. Thanks


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is the Malwarbytes' scan. I'll do the superantispyware now.

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 5506

Windows 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18999

1/12/2011 9:25:02 AM
mbam-log-2011-01-12 (09-25-02).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 250276
Time elapsed: 9 minute(s), 18 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 2
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
c:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\extensions\{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}\[email protected] (Adware.GamesVance) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\extensions\{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}\[email protected] (PUP.PlaySushi) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The MBAM scan log looks better than I expected it to be.

I'll be waiting to see the SAS scan log results.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

MBAM scan was probably not too bad because I had just downloaded that last week and had scanned the computer with it once or twice...The SAS looks a lot dirtier. LOL

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 01/12/2011 at 10:24 AM

Application Version : 4.47.1000

Core Rules Database Version : 6182
Trace Rules Database Version: 3994

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:36:50

Memory items scanned : 580
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 2707
Registry threats detected : 17
File items scanned : 24015
File threats detected : 1613

Adware.ShopAtHomeSelect
(x86) HKU\S-1-5-21-1713093664-1849991580-3291403533-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{E8DAAA30-6CAA-4B58-9603-8E54238219E2}
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{E8DAAA30-6CAA-4B58-9603-8E54238219E2}

Adware.HBHelper
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}\InprocServer32
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}\ProgID
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}\VersionIndependentProgID

Browser Hijacker.Deskbar
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{4897BBA6-48D9-468C-8EFA-846275D7701B}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{4897BBA6-48D9-468C-8EFA-846275D7701B}\ProxyStubClsid
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{4897BBA6-48D9-468C-8EFA-846275D7701B}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{9EBB289A-2D7B-465B-825F-1530B813E95A}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{9EBB289A-2D7B-465B-825F-1530B813E95A}\ProxyStubClsid
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{9EBB289A-2D7B-465B-825F-1530B813E95A}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{CD5C92AE-97B0-4BC3-BA65-BA0308D543BF}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{CD5C92AE-97B0-4BC3-BA65-BA0308D543BF}\ProxyStubClsid
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{CD5C92AE-97B0-4BC3-BA65-BA0308D543BF}\ProxyStubClsid32

Adware.SelectRebates
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\FFToolbar\chrome\sahtoolbar.jar
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\FFToolbar\chrome
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\FFToolbar\chrome.manifest
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\FFToolbar\defaults\preferences\sahtoolbar.js
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\FFToolbar\defaults\preferences
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\FFToolbar\defaults
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\FFToolbar\install.rdf
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\FFToolbar
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SahImages\alert.png
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SahImages\bg-gradient.gif
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SahImages\button-close.gif
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SahImages\check.png
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SahImages\close.png
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SahImages\sah-logopop.gif
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SahImages
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectAlerts.dat
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectRebates.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectRebates.ini
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectRebatesA.dat
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectRebatesApi.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectRebatesB.dat
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectRebatesBT.dat
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectRebatesDownload.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectRebatesH.dat
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectRebatesUninstall.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SRebates.dll
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SRFF3.dll
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\AddtoList.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\basis.xml
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\Basis.xml.dym
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\Blank.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\Cache
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\CashBack.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\Coupons.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\GroceryCoupon.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\icons.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\ImageCache
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\i_magnifying.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\logo.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\logo_24.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\logo_HotSpots.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\ReviewSite.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\RightControls.dym
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\Scissors.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\ShopAtHomeToolbar.dll
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES
C:\Windows\Prefetch\SELECTREBATESAPI.EXE-86CAFEB2.pf
C:\Windows\Prefetch\SELECTREBATESDOWNLOAD.EXE-AEB610D8.pf

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]ds.webkinz[2].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]specificclick[2].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
.apmebf.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
C:\Users\guest2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\guest2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\guest2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\guest2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
broadcast.piximedia.fr [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
core.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
countdownpage.createyourcountdown.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
ia.media-imdb.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
interclick.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
m1.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
media.kmov.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
media.kusi.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
media.mtvnservices.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
media.scanscout.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
media.thewb.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
media1.break.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
media1.clubpenguin.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
msnbcmedia.msn.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
objects.tremormedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
passionate-sexual-positions.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
polltracker.talkingpointsmemo.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
richmedia247.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
s0.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
secure-us.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
static.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
udn.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
www.naiadsystems.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
www.nbclocalmedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
www.sexgodmethod.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]ealed[1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
.101-sex-positions.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.acdcbacktracks.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.acdcbacktracks.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adserv.brandaffinity.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.bizrate.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.christiansexfacts.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.clickauditor.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.clicktracks.aristotle.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.clicktracks.aristotle.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.clicktracks.aristotle.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.clicktracks.aristotle.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.clicktracks.aristotle.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.clicktracks.aristotle.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.comparediscounthotels.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.golfdiscountsuperstore.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.golfdiscountsuperstore.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.golfdiscountsuperstore.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.intermundomedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.qnsr.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revenue.stlouisco.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.sexinfo101.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.sexualpositionsfree.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificmedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.t.lynxtrack.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.t.lynxtrack.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adxpose.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.content.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
2mdn.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
adimages.scrippsnetworks.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
cache.specificmedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
cdn.insights.gravity.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
content.oddcast.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
core.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
ia.media-imdb.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
interclick.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
m1.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media-att.pictela.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media-macys2.pictela.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media.khou.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media.kmov.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media.live.kenmore.webcollage.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media.mtvnservices.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media.scanscout.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media.thewb.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media.vmixcore.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media.wcnc.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media1.break.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media1.clubpenguin.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
msnbcmedia.msn.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
objects.tremormedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
piximedia.fr [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
richmedia247.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
rmd.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
s0.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
secure-us.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
speed.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
static.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
udn.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
yieldmanager.edgesuite.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.amex-insights.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.amex-insights.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
beacon.dmsinsights.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
beacon.dmsinsights.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
traffic.prod.cobaltgroup.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
stats-newyork1.bloxcms.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
stats-newyork1.bloxcms.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
stats-newyork1.bloxcms.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
stats-newyork1.bloxcms.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificmedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.edgeadx.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.edgeadx.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.chitika.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
user.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
hpi.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
hpi.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media.adfrontiers.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media.adfrontiers.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.richmedia.yahoo.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
stocks.advertserve.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media-freaks.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.blog.media-freaks.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.blog.media-freaks.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.dmtracker.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.content.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.overture.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.yieldmanager.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.overture.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.leeenterprises.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media2.legacy.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
counters.gigya.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
server.iad.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.nestleusa.122.2o7.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
sales.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.technologyquestions.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.technologyquestions.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.microsoftsto.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.neudesicmediagroup.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.neudesicmediagroup.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.neudesicmediagroup.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.content.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
a.media.abcfamily.go.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
a.media.community.abcfamily.go.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
banners.securedataimages.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
bc.youporn.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
c2.zedo.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
cdn2.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
content.yieldmanager.edgesuite.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
convoad.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
core.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
ec.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
ia.media-imdb.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
interclick.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
m1.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
macromedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
media-cdn.pictela.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
media-macys.pictela.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
media.kmov.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
media.mtvnservices.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
media.onsugar.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
media.scanscout.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
media.thewb.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
media1.break.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
media1.clubpenguin.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
mediaforgews.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
memecounter.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
msnbcmedia.msn.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
naiadsystems.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
objects.tremormedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
pornminded.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
progressive.buddymedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
s0.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
secure-us.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
service.twistage.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
spe.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
static.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
udn.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
vidii.hardsextube.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
www.3d-sexgames.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
www.naiadsystems.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
www.pornhub.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
www.teenmag.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
yieldmanager.edgesuite.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]****book[2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]er[2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]ustfreeporn[1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]tracklead[2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]****book[2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]*****sexgames[1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]2o7[1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]****overmyex[1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
.chitika.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.dc.tremormedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eas.apm.emediate.eu [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eas.apm.emediate.eu [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eas.apm.emediate.eu [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.findarticles.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.findarticles.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.findarticles.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.fourteenminutes.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.gk-elitesportswear.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.hookedmediagroup.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.hookedmediagroup.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.intermundomedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media.mtvnservices.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media.photobucket.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.metroleap.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.metroleap.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.naiadsystems.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.onetruemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.optimize.indieclick.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.partners.trafficz.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.partners.trafficz.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.partners.trafficz.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.partners.trafficz.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.partners.trafficz.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.partners.trafficz.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.petfinder.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.petfinder.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.popularscreensavers.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.popularscreensavers.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.quizilla.teennick.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.reviewporn.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.rts.pgmediaserve.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.sexinfo101.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.sexy-teen-lesbian.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.sexygames.dk [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.socialadserve.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.socialadserve.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.socialmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stats.peopletopeople.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stats.peopletopeople.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stats.spine-health.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.teenadvice.about.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.teenmag.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.teenmag.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.teenmag.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.teennick.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.teennick.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.3d-sexgames.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.3d-sexgames.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.hookedmediagroup.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.porngames.dk [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.porngames.dk [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.porngames.dk [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.porngames.dk [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.porngames.dk [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.porngames.dk [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.porngames.dk [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.porngames.dk [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.teenmag.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.gamersmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.gamersmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atwola.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
d.mediadakine.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mediadakine.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.network.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.bridgetrack.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.nike.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.zedo.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.zedo.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.zedo.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn.uc.atwola.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn.eyewonder.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
core.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
dancemedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
ia.media-imdb.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
interclick.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
m1.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
media-macys.pictela.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
media.kmov.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
media.mtvnservices.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
media.scanscout.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
media.vmixcore.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
media1.break.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
media1.clubpenguin.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
mediaservice.mirror-image.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
memecounter.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
msnbcmedia.msn.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
objects.tremormedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
s0.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
secure-us.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
static.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
udn.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]ral[1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]ing.admarketplace[1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adecn.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adlegend.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.bridgetrack.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.gamesbannernet.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.gamesbannernet.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adtech.de [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adxpose.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.associatedcontent.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atwola.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atwola.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.bravenet.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cgm.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cgm.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cgm.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cgm.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cgm.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.chitika.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.dmtracker.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eas.apm.emediate.eu [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.funwebsite.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.gk-elitesportswear.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.gostats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.hearstmagazines.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.hookedmediagroup.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.iacas.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.iacas.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.iacas.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.iacas.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.iacas.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.intermundomedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.leeenterprises.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.madethecut.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.marketlive.122.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media.mtvnservices.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media.photobucket.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mediadakine.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.meyerrealestate.122.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.microsoftinternetexplorer.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.microsoftwindows.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.msnaccountservices.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.msnbc.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.msnportal.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.network.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.nextag.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.nextag.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.nextag.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.nhl.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.optimize.indieclick.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.overture.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.overture.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.overture.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.paypal.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pentonmedia.122.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.petfinder.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pluckit.demandmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.popularscreensavers.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.popularscreensavers.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revenue.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.rm.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.rm.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.roiservice.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.rotator.adjuggler.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.rotator.adjuggler.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.s.clickability.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.s.clickability.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.sales.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.sales.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.sales.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.sixapart.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.smileycentral.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.smileycentral.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stardoll.122.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stat.onestat.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stat.onestat.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.target.db.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tracking.admarketplace.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tracktrivia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tracktrivia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tripod.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.uk.sitestat.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.uk.sitestat.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.usoc.122.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.viacom.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.viacom.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.viacom.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.viacom.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.videoegg.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.warnerbros.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.web-stat.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.web-stat.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.web-stat.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.wsclick.infospace.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.3dstats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.discountbooksale.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www1.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www3.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www4.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www6.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www9.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.xiti.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.xm.xtendmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.yieldmanager.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ar.atwola.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.findapestcontrolpro.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.findapestcontrolpro.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.avgtechnologies.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.petfinder.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.petfinder.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
sales.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.gamesbannernet.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www3.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.bridgetrack.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www9.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
rotator.adjuggler.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.timeinc.122.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.find.myrecipes.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.find.myrecipes.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.traditionaloven.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.traditionaloven.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.worldlingomedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.worldlingomedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.worldlingomedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.worldlingomedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
rm.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
rm.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
rm.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.edgeadx.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
in.getclicky.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.azjmp.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.gk-elitesportswear.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.gk-elitesportswear.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www1.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www7.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
dc.tremormedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.parentingteens.about.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tripod.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.content.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

MBAM scan was probably not too bad because I had just downloaded that last week and had scanned the computer with it once or twice...The SAS looks a lot dirtier. LOL

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 01/12/2011 at 10:24 AM

Application Version : 4.47.1000

Core Rules Database Version : 6182
Trace Rules Database Version: 3994

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:36:50

Memory items scanned : 580
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 2707
Registry threats detected : 17
File items scanned : 24015
File threats detected : 1613

Adware.ShopAtHomeSelect
(x86) HKU\S-1-5-21-1713093664-1849991580-3291403533-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{E8DAAA30-6CAA-4B58-9603-8E54238219E2}
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{E8DAAA30-6CAA-4B58-9603-8E54238219E2}

Adware.HBHelper
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}\InprocServer32
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}\ProgID
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\CLSID\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}\VersionIndependentProgID

Browser Hijacker.Deskbar
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{4897BBA6-48D9-468C-8EFA-846275D7701B}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{4897BBA6-48D9-468C-8EFA-846275D7701B}\ProxyStubClsid
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{4897BBA6-48D9-468C-8EFA-846275D7701B}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{9EBB289A-2D7B-465B-825F-1530B813E95A}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{9EBB289A-2D7B-465B-825F-1530B813E95A}\ProxyStubClsid
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{9EBB289A-2D7B-465B-825F-1530B813E95A}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{CD5C92AE-97B0-4BC3-BA65-BA0308D543BF}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{CD5C92AE-97B0-4BC3-BA65-BA0308D543BF}\ProxyStubClsid
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{CD5C92AE-97B0-4BC3-BA65-BA0308D543BF}\ProxyStubClsid32

Adware.SelectRebates
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\FFToolbar\chrome\sahtoolbar.jar
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\FFToolbar\chrome
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\FFToolbar\chrome.manifest
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\FFToolbar\defaults\preferences\sahtoolbar.js
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\FFToolbar\defaults\preferences
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\FFToolbar\defaults
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\FFToolbar\install.rdf
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\FFToolbar
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SahImages\alert.png
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SahImages\bg-gradient.gif
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SahImages\button-close.gif
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SahImages\check.png
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SahImages\close.png
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SahImages\sah-logopop.gif
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SahImages
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectAlerts.dat
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectRebates.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectRebates.ini
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectRebatesA.dat
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectRebatesApi.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectRebatesB.dat
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectRebatesBT.dat
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectRebatesDownload.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectRebatesH.dat
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SelectRebatesUninstall.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SRebates.dll
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\SRFF3.dll
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\AddtoList.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\basis.xml
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\Basis.xml.dym
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\Blank.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\Cache
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\CashBack.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\Coupons.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\GroceryCoupon.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\icons.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\ImageCache
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\i_magnifying.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\logo.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\logo_24.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\logo_HotSpots.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\ReviewSite.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\RightControls.dym
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\Scissors.bmp
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar\ShopAtHomeToolbar.dll
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES\Toolbar
C:\Program Files (x86)\SELECTREBATES
C:\Windows\Prefetch\SELECTREBATESAPI.EXE-86CAFEB2.pf
C:\Windows\Prefetch\SELECTREBATESDOWNLOAD.EXE-AEB610D8.pf

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
.apmebf.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\s6w3ly34.default\cookies.sqlite ]
C:\Users\guest2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\guest2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\guest2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\guest2\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
broadcast.piximedia.fr [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
core.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
countdownpage.createyourcountdown.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
ia.media-imdb.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
interclick.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
m1.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
media.kmov.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
media.kusi.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
media.mtvnservices.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
media.scanscout.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
media.thewb.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
media1.break.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
media1.clubpenguin.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
msnbcmedia.msn.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
objects.tremormedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
passionate-sexual-positions.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
polltracker.talkingpointsmemo.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
richmedia247.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
s0.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
secure-us.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
static.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
udn.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
www.naiadsystems.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
www.nbclocalmedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
www.sexgodmethod.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\6BF68S4X ]
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
.101-sex-positions.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.acdcbacktracks.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.acdcbacktracks.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adserv.brandaffinity.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.bizrate.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.christiansexfacts.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.clickauditor.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.clicktracks.aristotle.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.clicktracks.aristotle.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.clicktracks.aristotle.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.clicktracks.aristotle.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.clicktracks.aristotle.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.clicktracks.aristotle.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.comparediscounthotels.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.golfdiscountsuperstore.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.golfdiscountsuperstore.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.golfdiscountsuperstore.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.intermundomedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.qnsr.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revenue.stlouisco.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.sexinfo101.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.sexualpositionsfree.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificmedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.t.lynxtrack.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.t.lynxtrack.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adxpose.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.content.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cgpi7m98.default\cookies.sqlite ]
2mdn.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
adimages.scrippsnetworks.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
cache.specificmedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
cdn.insights.gravity.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
content.oddcast.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
core.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
ia.media-imdb.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
interclick.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
m1.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media-att.pictela.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media-macys2.pictela.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media.khou.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media.kmov.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media.live.kenmore.webcollage.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media.mtvnservices.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media.scanscout.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media.thewb.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media.vmixcore.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media.wcnc.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media1.break.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
media1.clubpenguin.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
msnbcmedia.msn.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
objects.tremormedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
piximedia.fr [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
richmedia247.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
rmd.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
s0.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
secure-us.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
speed.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
static.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
udn.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
yieldmanager.edgesuite.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\RRTGBVDA ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.amex-insights.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.amex-insights.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
beacon.dmsinsights.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
beacon.dmsinsights.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
traffic.prod.cobaltgroup.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
stats-newyork1.bloxcms.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
stats-newyork1.bloxcms.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
stats-newyork1.bloxcms.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
stats-newyork1.bloxcms.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificmedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.edgeadx.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.edgeadx.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.chitika.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
user.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
hpi.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
hpi.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media.adfrontiers.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media.adfrontiers.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.richmedia.yahoo.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
stocks.advertserve.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media-freaks.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.blog.media-freaks.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.blog.media-freaks.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.dmtracker.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.content.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.overture.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.yieldmanager.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.overture.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.leeenterprises.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media2.legacy.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
counters.gigya.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
server.iad.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.nestleusa.122.2o7.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
sales.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.technologyquestions.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.technologyquestions.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.microsoftsto.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.neudesicmediagroup.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.neudesicmediagroup.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.neudesicmediagroup.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.content.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\lisa\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ab2ixe36.default\cookies.sqlite ]
2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
a.media.abcfamily.go.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
a.media.community.abcfamily.go.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
banners.securedataimages.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
bc.youporn.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
c2.zedo.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
cdn2.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
content.yieldmanager.edgesuite.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
convoad.technoratimedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
core.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
ec.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
ia.media-imdb.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
interclick.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
m1.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
macromedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
media-cdn.pictela.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
media-macys.pictela.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
media.kmov.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
media.mtvnservices.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
media.onsugar.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
media.scanscout.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
media.thewb.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
media1.break.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
media1.clubpenguin.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
mediaforgews.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
memecounter.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
msnbcmedia.msn.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
naiadsystems.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
objects.tremormedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
pornminded.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
progressive.buddymedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
s0.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
secure-us.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
service.twistage.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
spe.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
static.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
udn.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
vidii.hardsextube.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
www.3d-sexgames.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
www.naiadsystems.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
www.pornhub.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
www.teenmag.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
yieldmanager.edgesuite.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\KSWAWY7S ]
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]****book[2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]c[1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]ice[2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]****book[2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]*****sexgames[1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]c.tremormedia[2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]****overmyex[1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
.chitika.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.dc.tremormedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eas.apm.emediate.eu [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eas.apm.emediate.eu [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eas.apm.emediate.eu [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.findarticles.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.findarticles.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.findarticles.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.fourteenminutes.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.gk-elitesportswear.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.hookedmediagroup.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.hookedmediagroup.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.intermundomedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media.mtvnservices.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media.photobucket.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.metroleap.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.metroleap.rotator.hadj7.adjuggler.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.naiadsystems.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.onetruemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.optimize.indieclick.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.partners.trafficz.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.partners.trafficz.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.partners.trafficz.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.partners.trafficz.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.partners.trafficz.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.partners.trafficz.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.petfinder.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.petfinder.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.popularscreensavers.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.popularscreensavers.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.quizilla.teennick.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.reviewporn.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.rts.pgmediaserve.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.sexinfo101.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.sexy-teen-lesbian.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.sexygames.dk [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.socialadserve.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.socialadserve.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.socialmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stats.peopletopeople.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stats.peopletopeople.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stats.spine-health.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.teenadvice.about.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.teenmag.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.teenmag.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.teenmag.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.teennick.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.teennick.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.3d-sexgames.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.3d-sexgames.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.hookedmediagroup.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.porngames.dk [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.porngames.dk [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.porngames.dk [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.porngames.dk [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.porngames.dk [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.porngames.dk [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.porngames.dk [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.porngames.dk [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.teenmag.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.gamersmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.gamersmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atwola.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
d.mediadakine.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mediadakine.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.network.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.bridgetrack.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.nike.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.zedo.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.zedo.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.zedo.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn.uc.atwola.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Users\Sarah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uytzatay.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn.eyewonder.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
core.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
dancemedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
ia.media-imdb.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
interclick.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
m1.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
media-macys.pictela.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
media.kmov.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
media.mtvnservices.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
media.scanscout.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
media.vmixcore.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
media1.break.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
media1.clubpenguin.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
mediaservice.mirror-image.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
memecounter.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
msnbcmedia.msn.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
objects.tremormedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
s0.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
secure-us.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
static.2mdn.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
udn.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects\EJSDR5FX ]
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]es[2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected]s[1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.a1.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adecn.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adlegend.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.bridgetrack.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.gamesbannernet.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.gamesbannernet.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adtech.de [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.adxpose.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.associatedcontent.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atwola.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atwola.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.bravenet.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cgm.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cgm.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cgm.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cgm.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.cgm.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.chitika.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.dmtracker.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eas.apm.emediate.eu [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.eyewonder.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.funwebsite.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.gk-elitesportswear.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.gostats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.hearstmagazines.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.hookedmediagroup.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.iacas.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.iacas.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.iacas.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.iacas.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.iacas.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.intermundomedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.leeenterprises.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.madethecut.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.marketlive.122.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media.mtvnservices.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media.photobucket.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mediadakine.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.meyerrealestate.122.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.microsoftinternetexplorer.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.microsoftwindows.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.msnaccountservices.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.msnbc.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.msnportal.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.network.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.nextag.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.nextag.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.nextag.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.nhl.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.optimize.indieclick.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.overture.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.overture.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.overture.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.paypal.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pentonmedia.122.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.petfinder.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pluckit.demandmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.popularscreensavers.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.popularscreensavers.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revenue.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.rm.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.rm.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.roiservice.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.rotator.adjuggler.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.rotator.adjuggler.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.s.clickability.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.s.clickability.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.sales.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.sales.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.sales.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.server.cpmstar.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.sixapart.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.smileycentral.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.smileycentral.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stardoll.122.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stat.onestat.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.stat.onestat.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.target.db.advertising.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tracking.admarketplace.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tracktrivia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tracktrivia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tripod.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.uk.sitestat.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.uk.sitestat.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.usoc.122.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.viacom.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.viacom.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.viacom.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.viacom.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.videoegg.adbureau.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.warnerbros.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.web-stat.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.web-stat.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.web-stat.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.wsclick.infospace.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.3dstats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.discountbooksale.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www1.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www3.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www4.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www6.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.www9.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.xiti.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.xm.xtendmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.yieldmanager.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ar.atwola.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.findapestcontrolpro.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.findapestcontrolpro.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.avgtechnologies.112.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.petfinder.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.petfinder.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
sales.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.gamesbannernet.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www3.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ads.bridgetrack.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www9.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
rotator.adjuggler.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.timeinc.122.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.find.myrecipes.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.find.myrecipes.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.traditionaloven.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.traditionaloven.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.worldlingomedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.worldlingomedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.worldlingomedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.worldlingomedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
rm.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
rm.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
rm.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.edgeadx.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
in.getclicky.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.azjmp.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.gk-elitesportswear.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.gk-elitesportswear.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www1.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www7.addfreestats.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.interclick.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
dc.tremormedia.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.ru4.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.parentingteens.about.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.tripod.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
cdn4.specificclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
www.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]
.content.yieldmanager.com [ C:\Users\Savannah\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\3tozsl8e.default\cookies.sqlite ]


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Crap, I guess now I know what my husband and 13 year old do on their computer time...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

shasta2 said:


> Crap, I guess now I know what my husband and 13 year old do on their computer time...


I hope that doesn't cause too much of a riff between the 3 of you. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Did you select and remove EVERYTHING that was found, and did it advise you that everything had been successfully removed, and were you prompted to restart?

------------------------------------------------------------------

Close all open windows first, then start HiJackThis and click "Do a system scan and save a log file", then save that new log, then submit it here.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Go into these 2 temp folders:

*C:\WINDOWS\Temp

C:\Users\(Username)\AppData\Local\Temp*

Once they're open and you can view their contents, select and delete EVERYTHING from inside them.

It's all junk and is a good place for "nasties" to hide.

If a few files resist deletion, that's normal. Leave them alone and delete EVERYTHING else.

After you're done, restart the computer.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hijackthis did not require a restart, however I did have to restart because my computer froze at some point. Will do the rest of instructions for you and will repost the log file as well.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

shasta2 said:


> Hijackthis did not require a restart, however I did have to restart because my computer froze at some point. Will do the rest of instructions for you and will repost the log file as well.


You misunderstood what I said.

Once the SUPERAntiSpyware scan was finished, did you confirm that *all* the found entries were checked before you removed them? They're not always all checked, so you need to do it before you allow them to be removed.

Were you prompted to restart the computer to complete the removal process? With everything that was found, you should've been.

------------------------------------------------------------

I'll be waiting to see a new HiJackThis log.

Let me know if the temp files deletion went okay.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

I believe I checked all of the found entries. Also when I do a HJT scan I get a note saying "For some reason your system denied write access to the Host file. If any hijacked domains are in this file, HJT may not be able to fix this. It goes on to show me how to edit it myself OR if I am running Vista (which I am) then to right click on the HJT icon and run as admin. " it won't let me do the "run as admin so should i go back in and undo user accts for this scan? 
Havent gotten to the folders yet/


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Leave the UAC turned off and don't re-enable it. You've probably already noticed that the screen doesn't dim and doesn't display a pop-up permission message anymore. That's a big annoyance for many users(including me), which is why it's turned off. Leaving it on also interferes with HiJackThis.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Close all open windows first, then start SUPERAntiSpyware and run another "quick scan" with it and see if it comes up clean this time. If it doesn't, make sure that everything is selected before you start the removal process. Submit that new scan log here. Be careful you don't select and submit the old log. 

------------------------------------------------------------------

Did the file deletion in the 2 temp folders go okay?

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've sent Phantom010 a private message in hopes that he can resolve the HiJackThis host file problem. Be patient.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

I had re-enabled the UAC after I ran that one HJT file for you. I don't get that message when the UAC in dis-abled/ So in other words, you're saying to leave the UAC dis-abled all the time? I will now get that HJT file for you and delete in the 2 temp folders. And thank you for the other words of advice...I had to put in a new hard drive in our old computer because of the same problem !


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

shasta2 said:


> I had re-enabled the UAC after I ran that one HJT file for you. I don't get that message when the UAC in dis-abled/ So in other words, you're saying to leave the UAC dis-abled all the time? I will now get that HJT file for you and delete in the 2 temp folders. And thank you for the other words of advice...I had to put in a new hard drive in our old computer because of the same problem !


Yes, leave UAC turned off. As long as it's on, HiJackThis won't work right. Once we're all done and hopefully have that computer cleaned out and working right, you can turn it back on if you want.

I'll get back with Phantom010 and advise him to disregard my request.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is the new HJT log file. I had to come back in here to get the rest of my instructions! Be back soon with a report on that.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 4:34:49 PM, on 1/12/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18999)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\TSMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Media\DVD\DVDAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hallmark\Hallmark Card Studio Photo Card Edition\Planner\PLNRnote.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DllHost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DllHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=93&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://att.my.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=93&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=93&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: IEPlugin Class - {11222041-111B-46E3-BD29-EFB2449479B1} - C:\PROGRA~2\ArcSoft\VIDEOD~1\ARCURL~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: BrowserHelper Class - {8A9D74F9-560B-4FE7-ABEB-3B2E638E5CD6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SGPSA\SearchAssistant.dll
O2 - BHO: ToolbarBHO Class - {9519AF7E-638D-4933-BAD6-D33D23C79FE5} - C:\PROGRA~2\ArcSoft\RAWTHU~1\EXIFToolBar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.5805.1910\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0552.0\msneshellx.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0552.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: RAW Thumbnail Viewer - {F301665A-12F8-4331-804A-5BCBD379668C} - C:\PROGRA~2\ArcSoft\RAWTHU~1\EXIFToolBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] "c:\program files (x86)\hewlett-packard\HP odometer\hpsysdrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateP2GoShortCut] "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go" UpdateWithCreateOnce "SOFTWARE\CyberLink\Power2Go\6.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateLBPShortCut] "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\LabelPrint\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\LabelPrint" UpdateWithCreateOnce "Software\CyberLink\LabelPrint\2.5"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdatePDIRShortCut] "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDirector\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDirector" UpdateWithCreateOnce "SOFTWARE\CyberLink\PowerDirector\7.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdatePSTShortCut] "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\CyberLink DVD Suite Deluxe\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\CyberLink DVD Suite Deluxe" UpdateWithCreateOnce "Software\CyberLink\PowerStarter"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TSMAgent] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\TSMAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FBSSA] C:\Program Files\SGPSA\ie3sh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDAgent] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Media\DVD\DVDAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\bacdbf6d-605e-48a1-a8fe-629b4d2d5e5e.com
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Photo Card Event Planner Reminder.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: PictureMover.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\PictureMover\Bin\PictureMover.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - ?s=100000337&p=ZUxdm752YYUS&si=irish3564f&a=sAQ1eU5ECu31qDW1tgwpIA&n=2010031900
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Read EXIF - C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\RAW Thumbnail Viewer\ArcEXIFM.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: Go PlaySushi! - {EBD24BD3-E272-4FA3-A8BA-C5D709757CAB} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PlaySushi\PSText.dll (file missing)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O16 - DPF: {0742B9EF-8C83-41CA-BFBA-830A59E23533} (Microsoft Data Collection Control) - https://oas.support.microsoft.com/ActiveX/MSDcode.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/Nirvana/controls/pcmatic.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990B00-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Configuration Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ss/sa/sa_cabs/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {615F158E-D5CA-422F-A8E7-F6A5EED7063B} (Bejeweled Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v51/bejeweled/bejeweled.cab
O16 - DPF: {61900274-3323-4446-BDCD-91548D32AF1B} (SpiderSolitaire Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v56/spidersolitaire/spidersolitaire.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F750203-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Kodak Gallery Easy Upload Manager Class) - http://www.kodakgallery.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_2/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {73ECB3AA-4717-450C-A2AB-D00DAD9EE203} (GMNRev Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection2.cab
O16 - DPF: {74E4A24D-5224-4F05-8A41-99445E0FC22B} (GameHouse Games Player) - http://filedownload.att.net/Gh/Rainforest_Adventure_Web/Game/gamehouseplayer.cab
O16 - DPF: {75AA409D-05F9-4F27-BD53-C7339D4B1D0A} (IBM Lotus iNotes 8.5 Control) - http://students.lindberghschools.ws/dwa85W.cab
O16 - DPF: {80AEEC0E-A2BE-4B8D-985F-350FE869DC40} (HPDDClientExec Class) - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsVista.cab
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A94C905-FF9D-43B6-8708-F0F22D22B1CB} (Wwlaunch Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/wwlaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - LSI Corporation - C:\Program Files\LSI SoftModem\agr64svc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus (NAV) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PCPitstop Scheduling - PC Pitstop LLC - C:\Program Files (x86)\PCPitstop\PCPitstopScheduleService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 15747 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Let's see what's installed in that computer that needs to be uninstalled, updated, or replaced.

Start HiJackThis, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button. 

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. 

Click on the "Save List" button. 

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere. It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here. 

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Got your last message-will do that next. Could you please walk me through getting into the temp files. I think I got there but when I got to (say my username) there were all files that couldn't be opened so I haven't done anything to those two temp files yet.


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is the "uninstall_list.txt.
(by the way...the computer is already running soooo much better !)

Activation Assistant for the 2007 Microsoft Office suites
ActiveCheck component for HP Active Support Library
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Apple Application Support
Apple Software Update
ArcSoft PhotoStudio Darkroom 2
ArcSoft Print Creations - Brochures & Flyers
ArcSoft Print Creations - Funhouse II
ArcSoft Print Creations - Poster Creator
ArcSoft RAW Thumbnail Viewer
ArcSoft Scan-n-Stitch Deluxe
ArcSoft Video Downloader
Ask Toolbar
AT&T Yahoo! Messenger
Bejeweled
Bejeweled 2 Deluxe
Bookworm Adventures
CCScore
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Coupon Printer for Windows
CyberLink DVD Suite Deluxe
CyberLink DVD Suite Deluxe
Default Manager
Easy Bake Kitchen
ESSBrwr
ESSCDBK
ESScore
ESSgui
ESSini
ESSPCD
ESSPDock
ESSTOOLS
essvatgt
fflink
Free_Lunch_Design Toolbar
Gabtastik
Google Chrome
Google Earth
Google SketchUp Pro 7.1
Google Talk Plugin
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Update Helper
Hallmark Card Studio Photo Card Edition
Hardware Helper
HiJackThis
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
HP Active Support Library
HP Advisor
HP Customer Experience Enhancements
HP Driver Diagnostics
HP Games
HP MediaSmart Demo
HP MediaSmart DVD
HP MediaSmart DVD
HP MediaSmart Music/Photo/Video
HP MediaSmart Music/Photo/Video
HP Photo Creations
HP Picasso Media Center Add-In
HP Product Assistant
HP Product Detection
HP Recovery Manager RSS
HP Total Care Setup
HP Update
HPAsset component for HP Active Support Library
HPSSupply
Icy Tower v1.4
iPhone Configuration Utility
Java(TM) 6 Update 22
kgcbaby
kgchday
kgchlwn
kgcinvt
kgckids
kgcmove
kgcvday
Kodak EasyShare software
LabelPrint
LabelPrint
LightScribe System Software
LiveUpdate (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate (Symantec Corporation)
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Microsoft Live Search Toolbar
Microsoft Live Search Toolbar
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022.218
Microsoft Works
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.13)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
netbrdg
Norton AntiVirus
OfotoXMI
OpenOffice.org 3.2
PC Matic 1.1.0.33
PictureMover
Pinnacle Studio 12
Power2Go
Power2Go
PowerDirector
PowerDirector
Python 2.6 pywin32-212
Python 2.6.1
QuickTime
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Safari
Search Guard Plus (My Tattoons)
Search Guard Plus Updater (My Tattoons)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288621)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288931)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2289158)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2344875)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2345043)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB976321)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2416473)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2160841)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB2345035)
Security Update for Microsoft Office InfoPath 2007 (KB979441)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB982158)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer (KB2413381)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB974234)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Visio Viewer 2007 (KB973709)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB2344993)
SFR
SHASTA
ShopAtHome SelectRebates
Shrek Activity Center
skin0001
SKINXSDK
staticcr
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2284654)
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Help (KB963678)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 (KB980729)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Help (KB963670)
Update for Microsoft Office Powerpoint 2007 Help (KB963669)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 Help (KB963665)
Update Installer for WildTangent Games App
Visual C++ 8.0 Runtime Setup Package (x64)
VPRINTOL
WildTangent Games App (HP Games)
WIRELESS


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

shasta2 said:


> Got your last message-will do that next. Could you please walk me through getting into the temp files. I think I got there but when I got to (say my username) there were all files that couldn't be opened so I haven't done anything to those two temp files yet.


Open the COMPUTER main window(that contains the drive names and letters).

Click Tools - Folder Options - View(tab).

Select "Show hidden files and folders".

Uncheck "Hide protected operating system files".

Uncheck "Hide extensions for known file types".

Click Apply - OK and ignore the warning that appears.

You should now have no trouble locating both of those temp folders.

If you still have trouble locating them and can't delete their contents, don't worry about that for now.

There are more important things to deal with.

---------------------------------------------------------------

I just received your HiJackThis uninstall list.

Give me a few minutes to review it and make suggestions.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Uninstall these programs and add-ons because they're unneeded and/or contain spyware and malware:

*Adobe AIR

Apple Software Update

Ask Toolbar

Coupon Printer For Windows

Default Manager

Free Lunch Design Toolbar

Google Toolbar

HP Active Support Library

HP Advisor

HP Customer Experience Enhancements

HP Driver Diagnostics

HP Product Assistant

HP Product Detection

HP Total Care

HP Update

HPSSupply

Microsoft Live Search Toolbar

Search Guard Plus

ShopAtHome SelectRebates*

After they've all been uninstalled, restart the computer.

--------------------------------------------------

I don't see *SUPERAntiSpyware* in the list.

You didn't uninstall it, did you?

--------------------------------------------------



shasta2 said:


> (by the way...the computer is already running soooo much better !)


  :up:

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm getting ready to shut down this machine for the night because I've been on here long enough and need to give my eyes and fingers a rest. 

Unless you need a break too, try to finish all my previous instructions. 

I'll get back to your thread in the morning.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm still having trouble with getting rid of temp files but I want to make sure I do it correctly. Am I supose t actually see inside of all the individual files or do I just "select all" and delete?
See you in the morn. and no, I didn't uninstall SUPERantispyware.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Once you have those 2 temp folders open and can view their contents, click Edit - Select All(which will highlight the entire list), then click File - Delete - Yes.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Let me see a new HiJackThis uninstall list after you finish uninstalling the programs and add-ons that I suggested you do.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

I got some errors on 3 of the installs. Ask Toolbar, Default Manager and Free lunch Design Toolbar. Now I will work on the 2 temp folders again.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 7:43:49 AM, on 1/13/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18999)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hallmark\Hallmark Card Studio Photo Card Edition\Planner\PLNRnote.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\TSMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Media\DVD\DVDAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DllHost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=93&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://att.my.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=93&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=93&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: IEPlugin Class - {11222041-111B-46E3-BD29-EFB2449479B1} - C:\PROGRA~2\ArcSoft\VIDEOD~1\ARCURL~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: BrowserHelper Class - {8A9D74F9-560B-4FE7-ABEB-3B2E638E5CD6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SGPSA\SearchAssistant.dll
O2 - BHO: ToolbarBHO Class - {9519AF7E-638D-4933-BAD6-D33D23C79FE5} - C:\PROGRA~2\ArcSoft\RAWTHU~1\EXIFToolBar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: RAW Thumbnail Viewer - {F301665A-12F8-4331-804A-5BCBD379668C} - C:\PROGRA~2\ArcSoft\RAWTHU~1\EXIFToolBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] "c:\program files (x86)\hewlett-packard\HP odometer\hpsysdrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateP2GoShortCut] "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go" UpdateWithCreateOnce "SOFTWARE\CyberLink\Power2Go\6.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateLBPShortCut] "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\LabelPrint\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\LabelPrint" UpdateWithCreateOnce "Software\CyberLink\LabelPrint\2.5"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdatePDIRShortCut] "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDirector\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDirector" UpdateWithCreateOnce "SOFTWARE\CyberLink\PowerDirector\7.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdatePSTShortCut] "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\CyberLink DVD Suite Deluxe\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "c:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\CyberLink DVD Suite Deluxe" UpdateWithCreateOnce "Software\CyberLink\PowerStarter"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TSMAgent] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\TSMAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FBSSA] C:\Program Files\SGPSA\ie3sh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDAgent] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Media\DVD\DVDAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\bacdbf6d-605e-48a1-a8fe-629b4d2d5e5e.com
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Photo Card Event Planner Reminder.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: PictureMover.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\PictureMover\Bin\PictureMover.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - ?s=100000337&p=ZUxdm752YYUS&si=irish3564f&a=sAQ1eU5ECu31qDW1tgwpIA&n=2010031900
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Read EXIF - C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\RAW Thumbnail Viewer\ArcEXIFM.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: Go PlaySushi! - {EBD24BD3-E272-4FA3-A8BA-C5D709757CAB} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PlaySushi\PSText.dll (file missing)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O16 - DPF: {0742B9EF-8C83-41CA-BFBA-830A59E23533} (Microsoft Data Collection Control) - https://oas.support.microsoft.com/ActiveX/MSDcode.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/Nirvana/controls/pcmatic.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990B00-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Configuration Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ss/sa/sa_cabs/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {615F158E-D5CA-422F-A8E7-F6A5EED7063B} (Bejeweled Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v51/bejeweled/bejeweled.cab
O16 - DPF: {61900274-3323-4446-BDCD-91548D32AF1B} (SpiderSolitaire Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v56/spidersolitaire/spidersolitaire.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F750203-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Kodak Gallery Easy Upload Manager Class) - http://www.kodakgallery.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_2/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {73ECB3AA-4717-450C-A2AB-D00DAD9EE203} (GMNRev Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection2.cab
O16 - DPF: {74E4A24D-5224-4F05-8A41-99445E0FC22B} (GameHouse Games Player) - http://filedownload.att.net/Gh/Rainforest_Adventure_Web/Game/gamehouseplayer.cab
O16 - DPF: {75AA409D-05F9-4F27-BD53-C7339D4B1D0A} (IBM Lotus iNotes 8.5 Control) - http://students.lindberghschools.ws/dwa85W.cab
O16 - DPF: {80AEEC0E-A2BE-4B8D-985F-350FE869DC40} - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsVista.cab
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A94C905-FF9D-43B6-8708-F0F22D22B1CB} (Wwlaunch Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/wwlaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - LSI Corporation - C:\Program Files\LSI SoftModem\agr64svc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus (NAV) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PCPitstop Scheduling - PC Pitstop LLC - C:\Program Files (x86)\PCPitstop\PCPitstopScheduleService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 14429 bytes


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

I think I've got the 2 temp folders cleaned out except for Savannah's. It gave me a message saying this: You need permission to perform this action. ~DFA133.tmp
Type: TMP File
Size: 32.0 KB
Date Modified: 1/11/2011


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I wanted a new HiJackThis uninstall list, but you submitted a new HiJackThis scan log instead. Since you've done that, let's get the bloated startup load in that computer trimmed down.

Some of them don't need to auto-load and run in the background at all, and others can be manually started when needed.

The more that's auto-loading and running in the background, the slower a computer will run and the more susceptible it'll be to freezes and warning messages.

Take your time and follow my instructions carefully and you won't have any trouble doing it.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Click Start - Run, type in *MSCONFIG* and then click OK - Startup(tab).

Remove the checkmark in these startup entries:

*UpdateP2GoShortCut* or *MUIStartMenu*

*UpdateLBPShortCut* or *MUIStartMenu*

*UpdatePDIRShortCut* or *MUIStartMenu*

*UpdatePSTShortCut* or *MUIStartMenu*

*TSMAgent*

*FBSSA* or *ie3sh*
(Note: This is a Fast Browser Search/Search Guard Plus parasite - installed with "Make the Web Better" applications such as My Web Tattoo, My Face LOL and Google Easy Money Kit.)

*AppleSyncNotifier*

*DVDAgent*

*iTunesHelper*

*Adobe ARM* or *AdobeARM*

*Messenger (Yahoo!)* or *YahooMessenger*

*SpybotSD TeaTimer* or *TeaTimer*

*WMPNSCFG*

*Kodak EasyShare software* or *EasyShare*

*Photo Card Event Planner Reminder*

*PictureMover*

After you're done, click Apply - OK - Exit Without Restart.

Click Start - Run, type in *SERVICES.MSC* and then click OK.

Expand the services window so you can see the list more clearly.

Double-click on these service entries one at a time to open their properties window:

*ArcSoft Connect Daemon

Agere Modem Call Progress Audio

Application Layer Gateway Service

Distributed File System Replication

GamesAppService

Google Update Service

Distributed Transaction Coordinator

PCPitStop Scheduling

SNMP Trap

Virtual Disk

Volume Shadow Copy

WMI Performance Adapter*

If "Startup Type" is set on Automatic, change it to Manual, then click Apply - OK.

If "Startup Type" is already set on Manual, close the properties window for that entry and do nothing.

While you're there, see if any entries are set on Disabled. If they are, set them to Manual.

After you're done, close the services window and then restart the computer.

Start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

Save the new log, then submit it here.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

shasta2 said:


> I think I've got the 2 temp folders cleaned out except for Savannah's. It gave me a message saying this: You need permission to perform this action. ~DFA133.tmp
> Type: TMP File
> Size: 32.0 KB
> Date Modified: 1/11/2011


That's okay. It's normal to have one or more temp files resist deletion.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

I thought I had already asked you, but apparently I didn't.

What's the model name and model number of that HP computer?

If you don't know for sure, advise what the product number on the sticker is.

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

The computer is an HP, model # p6110y.
Could you explain how to get a HiJackThis uninstall list. Thanks, I'll work on the start-up programs you advised me on.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

shasta2 said:


> The computer is an HP, model # p6110y.


Here is the support site for the *HP Pavilion p6110y* desktop.

You should add and save this site to your browser favorites/bookmarks list so you can refer to it when needed.



shasta2 said:


> Could you explain how to get a HiJackThis uninstall list.


Start HiJackThis, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click on the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere.

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.



shasta2 said:


> Thanks, I'll work on the start-up programs you advised me on.


OK, good. :up:

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is the uninstall list.
I'm not finding a lot of these programs in the startup menu. I'll uncheckmark the ones I can find and then keep going on the list.

Activation Assistant for the 2007 Microsoft Office suites
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Apple Application Support
ArcSoft PhotoStudio Darkroom 2
ArcSoft Print Creations - Brochures & Flyers
ArcSoft Print Creations - Funhouse II
ArcSoft Print Creations - Poster Creator
ArcSoft RAW Thumbnail Viewer
ArcSoft Scan-n-Stitch Deluxe
ArcSoft Video Downloader
AT&T Yahoo! Messenger
Bejeweled
Bejeweled 2 Deluxe
Bookworm Adventures
CCScore
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
CyberLink DVD Suite Deluxe
CyberLink DVD Suite Deluxe
Easy Bake Kitchen
ESSBrwr
ESSCDBK
ESScore
ESSgui
ESSini
ESSPCD
ESSPDock
ESSTOOLS
essvatgt
fflink
Gabtastik
Google Chrome
Google Earth
Google SketchUp Pro 7.1
Google Talk Plugin
Google Update Helper
Hallmark Card Studio Photo Card Edition
Hardware Helper
HiJackThis
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
HP Games
HP MediaSmart Demo
HP MediaSmart DVD
HP MediaSmart DVD
HP MediaSmart Music/Photo/Video
HP MediaSmart Music/Photo/Video
HP Photo Creations
HP Picasso Media Center Add-In
HP Product Assistant
HP Product Detection
HP Recovery Manager RSS
Icy Tower v1.4
iPhone Configuration Utility
Java(TM) 6 Update 22
kgcbaby
kgchday
kgchlwn
kgcinvt
kgckids
kgcmove
kgcvday
Kodak EasyShare software
LabelPrint
LabelPrint
LightScribe System Software
LiveUpdate (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate (Symantec Corporation)
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022.218
Microsoft Works
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.13)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
netbrdg
Norton AntiVirus
OfotoXMI
OpenOffice.org 3.2
PC Matic 1.1.0.33
PictureMover
Pinnacle Studio 12
Power2Go
Power2Go
PowerDirector
PowerDirector
Python 2.6 pywin32-212
Python 2.6.1
QuickTime
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Safari
Search Guard Plus Updater (My Tattoons)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288621)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288931)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2289158)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2344875)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2345043)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB976321)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2416473)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2160841)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB2345035)
Security Update for Microsoft Office InfoPath 2007 (KB979441)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB982158)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer (KB2413381)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB974234)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Visio Viewer 2007 (KB973709)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB2344993)
SFR
SHASTA
Shrek Activity Center
skin0001
SKINXSDK
staticcr
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2284654)
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Help (KB963678)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 (KB980729)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Help (KB963670)
Update for Microsoft Office Powerpoint 2007 Help (KB963669)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 Help (KB963665)
Update Installer for WildTangent Games App
Visual C++ 8.0 Runtime Setup Package (x64)
VPRINTOL
WildTangent Games App (HP Games)
WIRELESS
Yahoo! Messenger


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

shasta2 said:


> I'm not finding a lot of these programs in the startup menu. I'll uncheckmark the ones I can find and then keep going on the list.


Once you finish editing the startup and services lists and restart the computer and submit a new HiJackThis log, I'll advise you what to do so we can finish triming down the startup load.

----------------------------------------------------------------

According the SUPERAntiSpyware scan log, that computer has several user accounts - Guest, Jeff, Lisa, Sarah, Savannah.

When you went to *C:\Users\(Username)\AppData\Local\Temp*

to delete the contents of the *Temp* folder, did you do it for all users?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

I just went back and rechecked the temp folders. I had done it for everyone except myself! so I did mine as well. Savannah's was the only user that would not let me clear files. That's the message I had sent earlier about not having permission to perform this action. Also, I'm wondering if I need to clear out the C:\Users\Administrator\A[[Data\Local\Temp folder also?

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 11:25:11 AM, on 1/13/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18999)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\TSMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DllHost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=93&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://att.my.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=93&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=93&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: IEPlugin Class - {11222041-111B-46E3-BD29-EFB2449479B1} - C:\PROGRA~2\ArcSoft\VIDEOD~1\ARCURL~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: BrowserHelper Class - {8A9D74F9-560B-4FE7-ABEB-3B2E638E5CD6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SGPSA\SearchAssistant.dll
O2 - BHO: ToolbarBHO Class - {9519AF7E-638D-4933-BAD6-D33D23C79FE5} - C:\PROGRA~2\ArcSoft\RAWTHU~1\EXIFToolBar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: RAW Thumbnail Viewer - {F301665A-12F8-4331-804A-5BCBD379668C} - C:\PROGRA~2\ArcSoft\RAWTHU~1\EXIFToolBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] "c:\program files (x86)\hewlett-packard\HP odometer\hpsysdrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TSMAgent] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\TSMAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FBSSA] C:\Program Files\SGPSA\ie3sh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\bacdbf6d-605e-48a1-a8fe-629b4d2d5e5e.com
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - ?s=100000337&p=ZUxdm752YYUS&si=irish3564f&a=sAQ1eU5ECu31qDW1tgwpIA&n=2010031900
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Read EXIF - C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\RAW Thumbnail Viewer\ArcEXIFM.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: Go PlaySushi! - {EBD24BD3-E272-4FA3-A8BA-C5D709757CAB} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PlaySushi\PSText.dll (file missing)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O16 - DPF: {0742B9EF-8C83-41CA-BFBA-830A59E23533} (Microsoft Data Collection Control) - https://oas.support.microsoft.com/ActiveX/MSDcode.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/Nirvana/controls/pcmatic.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990B00-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Configuration Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ss/sa/sa_cabs/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {615F158E-D5CA-422F-A8E7-F6A5EED7063B} (Bejeweled Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v51/bejeweled/bejeweled.cab
O16 - DPF: {61900274-3323-4446-BDCD-91548D32AF1B} (SpiderSolitaire Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v56/spidersolitaire/spidersolitaire.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F750203-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Kodak Gallery Easy Upload Manager Class) - http://www.kodakgallery.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_2/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {73ECB3AA-4717-450C-A2AB-D00DAD9EE203} (GMNRev Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection2.cab
O16 - DPF: {74E4A24D-5224-4F05-8A41-99445E0FC22B} (GameHouse Games Player) - http://filedownload.att.net/Gh/Rainforest_Adventure_Web/Game/gamehouseplayer.cab
O16 - DPF: {75AA409D-05F9-4F27-BD53-C7339D4B1D0A} (IBM Lotus iNotes 8.5 Control) - http://students.lindberghschools.ws/dwa85W.cab
O16 - DPF: {80AEEC0E-A2BE-4B8D-985F-350FE869DC40} - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsVista.cab
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A94C905-FF9D-43B6-8708-F0F22D22B1CB} (Wwlaunch Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/wwlaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - LSI Corporation - C:\Program Files\LSI SoftModem\agr64svc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus (NAV) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PCPitstop Scheduling - PC Pitstop LLC - C:\Program Files (x86)\PCPitstop\PCPitstopScheduleService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 12564 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yes, also delete the contents of the *C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Temp* folder.

As part of your routine maintenance, and considering the way that computer is being used, you should delete the contents of all the user temp folders at least once a month.

-----------------------------------------------------

Go back into Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - Startup(tab).

Write down the names in the "Startup Item" column that are still checked.

If you're unable to see the entire names in that column, use the mouse arrow to move the divider bar between that column and the "Manufacturer" column to the right.

Submit that list of names here in a vertical column.

I'll advise you which ones you can uncheck.

------------------------------------------------------

Did you have any trouble with editing the services list and changing those entries to Manual?

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Startup Items":

Windows Defender
HP Remote software
Intel(R) Common User Interface
HP Media Smart
RAID Event Monitor
Microsoft Windows Operating System
SUPERantispyware
Hpsysdrv Application
Cyberlink Power Cinema
Mobile Me- Apple inc.
Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager (This was probably the Adobe ARM or AdobeARM you 
had on the other list but didn't want to uncheck the wrong thing.)
Microsoft Office One Note
Hp digital imaging-hp-all-in-one series

I did not have any problems with editing the services list.

I hope I can remember to clear those temp files every month.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Windows Defender* is crap. Unfortunately, it can't be uninstalled in Windows Vista and Windows 7. Go into the startup list and uncheck it, then go into the services list and change it from Automatic to Manual.

Unless you're actually using *HP Remote Graphics Software* and need it to auto-load and run all the time for some reason, uncheck the *HP Remote Software* startup entry.

I don't believe that *HP MediaSmart* needs to auto-load and run all the time. You should be able to manually start it when needed. If it's listed in the Start menu or has a desktop shortcut icon, you can manually start it.

*Cyberlink Power Cinema* can be unchecked.

Description: Part of Cyberlink's PowerCinema which can be used to watch movies, play music, and even watch TV in a central location. Unchecking and disabling this entry will not prevent PowerCinema from working, and disabling it can prevent problems such as the screensaver not starting or a laptop not entering standby/hibernation/sleep-mode.

*Adobe Reader* and *Acrobat Manager* can both be unchecked.

*Microsoft Office One Note* can be unchecked if you're not using the OneNote feature of Microsoft office.

Note: Don't restart the computer until you've made changes in BOTH the startup list and services list.

After the computer is restarted, run a HiJackthis scan and submit a new log here.

-----------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

I believe I've done all the things on the list so far to do.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 1:28:24 PM, on 1/13/2011
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18999)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Odometer\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\TouchSmart\Media\TSMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DllHost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=93&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://att.my.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=93&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=93&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: IEPlugin Class - {11222041-111B-46E3-BD29-EFB2449479B1} - C:\PROGRA~2\ArcSoft\VIDEOD~1\ARCURL~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\IPS\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: BrowserHelper Class - {8A9D74F9-560B-4FE7-ABEB-3B2E638E5CD6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\SGPSA\SearchAssistant.dll
O2 - BHO: ToolbarBHO Class - {9519AF7E-638D-4933-BAD6-D33D23C79FE5} - C:\PROGRA~2\ArcSoft\RAWTHU~1\EXIFToolBar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: RAW Thumbnail Viewer - {F301665A-12F8-4331-804A-5BCBD379668C} - C:\PROGRA~2\ArcSoft\RAWTHU~1\EXIFToolBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] "c:\program files (x86)\hewlett-packard\HP odometer\hpsysdrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FBSSA] C:\Program Files\SGPSA\ie3sh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\bacdbf6d-605e-48a1-a8fe-629b4d2d5e5e.com
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - ?s=100000337&p=ZUxdm752YYUS&si=irish3564f&a=sAQ1eU5ECu31qDW1tgwpIA&n=2010031900
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_E11712C84EA7E12B.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Read EXIF - C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\RAW Thumbnail Viewer\ArcEXIFM.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: Go PlaySushi! - {EBD24BD3-E272-4FA3-A8BA-C5D709757CAB} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PlaySushi\PSText.dll (file missing)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O16 - DPF: {0742B9EF-8C83-41CA-BFBA-830A59E23533} (Microsoft Data Collection Control) - https://oas.support.microsoft.com/ActiveX/MSDcode.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/Nirvana/controls/pcmatic.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990B00-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Configuration Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ss/sa/sa_cabs/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {615F158E-D5CA-422F-A8E7-F6A5EED7063B} (Bejeweled Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v51/bejeweled/bejeweled.cab
O16 - DPF: {61900274-3323-4446-BDCD-91548D32AF1B} (SpiderSolitaire Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v56/spidersolitaire/spidersolitaire.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F750203-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Kodak Gallery Easy Upload Manager Class) - http://www.kodakgallery.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_2/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {73ECB3AA-4717-450C-A2AB-D00DAD9EE203} (GMNRev Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection2.cab
O16 - DPF: {74E4A24D-5224-4F05-8A41-99445E0FC22B} (GameHouse Games Player) - http://filedownload.att.net/Gh/Rainforest_Adventure_Web/Game/gamehouseplayer.cab
O16 - DPF: {75AA409D-05F9-4F27-BD53-C7339D4B1D0A} (IBM Lotus iNotes 8.5 Control) - http://students.lindberghschools.ws/dwa85W.cab
O16 - DPF: {80AEEC0E-A2BE-4B8D-985F-350FE869DC40} - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsVista.cab
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A94C905-FF9D-43B6-8708-F0F22D22B1CB} (Wwlaunch Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/wwlaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - LSI Corporation - C:\Program Files\LSI SoftModem\agr64svc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus (NAV) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\18.5.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PCPitstop Scheduling - PC Pitstop LLC - C:\Program Files (x86)\PCPitstop\PCPitstopScheduleService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 12242 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The startup load looks much better now. Between trimming it down - and - getting rid of the buildup of temp files - and - getting rid of the buildup of malware and spyware and other "nasties", that computer should be running faster and better.

I don't know if your husband and son have been using the computer while I've been helping you, so let's play it safe by doing another quick scan with MBAM and SAS. Make sure to update the definition files first before you start the scan. There's no need to submit the new scan logs here, unless they come up "dirty" and you want me to see what was found and removed.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok, I will do. It is running so much better now. I thank you very much for all of your help and long hours you put in to help me solve this problem !! And, by the way, it was my daughter not my son. lol


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

shasta2 said:


> Crap, I guess now I know what my husband and 13 year old do on their computer time...


Oops! I made the assumption from this reply that it was your son. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------



shasta2 said:


> It is running so much better now. I thank you very much for all of your help and long hours you put in to help me solve this problem !!


I'm glad your computer is running much better now, and that all our time wasn't spent in vain. 

And you're welcome. 

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh no, I'm having issues again after the computer was running perfectly. My daughter played a game called "icy tower" and I think that's when the computer went a little beserk again.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

shasta2 said:


> Oh no, I'm having issues again after the computer was running perfectly. My daughter played a game called "icy tower" and I think that's when the computer went a little beserk again.


As long as you have multiple users on that computer and have a couple of them using unsafe browsing and download habits, it's going to get infected and have problems.

Update the definition files of MBAM and SAS, then run a quick scan with them, then select and remove everything they find.

Advise me of the results.

I don't believe the *Icy Tower* game is the culprit.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi,
I've done the MBAM and SAS scans several times. I've cleaned out the temp files again. The computer hangs, but unlike before, if you give it time, it usually loads again. Sometimes the page I'm on "jumps" up a bit or when I type, the letters sometimes take awhile to appear on my screen.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Run a quick scan with MBAM and SAS at least once a week (after you first update their definition files), then remove everything they find.

Empty the contents of the user temp folders at least once a week.

You've been doing both, so that's good. Just don't get lax about it after awhile.

------------------------------------------------------------------

It's been awhile, so let's see a new uninstall list.

Start HiJackThis, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button. 

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. 

Click on the "Save List" button. 

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere. It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is the new uninstall list. Also, I had bought PC Pitstop PCmatic before I came to this sight. I just ran a scan with it for the first time. So far no hangups since I rebooted. Not sure if this is a good program, but already paid for the minimum devices.


Activation Assistant for the 2007 Microsoft Office suites
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Apple Application Support
ArcSoft PhotoStudio Darkroom 2
ArcSoft Print Creations - Brochures & Flyers
ArcSoft Print Creations - Funhouse II
ArcSoft Print Creations - Poster Creator
ArcSoft RAW Thumbnail Viewer
ArcSoft Scan-n-Stitch Deluxe
ArcSoft Video Downloader
AT&T Yahoo! Messenger
Bejeweled
Bejeweled 2 Deluxe
Bookworm Adventures
CCScore
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
CyberLink DVD Suite Deluxe
CyberLink DVD Suite Deluxe
Easy Bake Kitchen
ESSBrwr
ESSCDBK
ESScore
ESSgui
ESSini
ESSPCD
ESSPDock
ESSTOOLS
essvatgt
fflink
Gabtastik
Google Chrome
Google Earth
Google SketchUp Pro 7.1
Google Talk Plugin
Google Update Helper
Hallmark Card Studio Photo Card Edition
Hardware Helper
HiJackThis
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
HP Games
HP MediaSmart Demo
HP MediaSmart DVD
HP MediaSmart DVD
HP MediaSmart Music/Photo/Video
HP MediaSmart Music/Photo/Video
HP Photo Creations
HP Picasso Media Center Add-In
HP Product Assistant
HP Product Detection
HP Recovery Manager RSS
iPhone Configuration Utility
Java(TM) 6 Update 22
kgcbaby
kgchday
kgchlwn
kgcinvt
kgckids
kgcmove
kgcvday
Kodak EasyShare software
LabelPrint
LabelPrint
LightScribe System Software
LiveUpdate (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate (Symantec Corporation)
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer 2007 (English)
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022.218
Microsoft Works
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.13)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
netbrdg
Norton AntiVirus
OfotoXMI
OpenOffice.org 3.2
PC Matic 1.1.0.33
PC MaticRT 1.0.0.11
PictureMover
Pinnacle Studio 12
Power2Go
Power2Go
PowerDirector
PowerDirector
Python 2.6 pywin32-212
Python 2.6.1
QuickTime
Safari
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288621)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2288931)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2289158)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2344875)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2345043)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB976321)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2416473)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2160841)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB2345035)
Security Update for Microsoft Office InfoPath 2007 (KB979441)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB982158)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint Viewer (KB2413381)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB974234)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Visio Viewer 2007 (KB973709)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB2344993)
SFR
SHASTA
Shrek Activity Center
skin0001
SKINXSDK
staticcr
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB2284654)
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Help (KB963678)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 (KB980729)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Help (KB963670)
Update for Microsoft Office Powerpoint 2007 Help (KB963669)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 Help (KB963665)
Update Installer for WildTangent Games App
Visual C++ 8.0 Runtime Setup Package (x64)
VPRINTOL
WildTangent Games App (HP Games)
WIRELESS
Yahoo! Messenger


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Java(TM) 6 Update 22* needs to be updated. Go here to do it.

------------------------------------------------

Uninstall all the *MSXML 4.0 SP2* entries, then go here and click the "msxml.msi" link to download and install *MSMXL 4.0 SP3*.

------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok, I did the Java update and uninstalled the MSXML 4.0 SP2 and installed the MSMXL 4.0 SP3.
So far, so good !


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

shasta2 said:


> Ok, I did the Java update and uninstalled the MSXML 4.0 SP2 and installed the MSMXL 4.0 SP3.
> So far, so good !


 :up:

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, it runs great and then all of a sudden it freezes for a short while. Other times it says Firefox is not responding. This all isn't making any sense to me. Why would it work great at times while other times it doesn't? Also, sometimes one of our email addresses sends out ads for drug co. like viagra to everyone in our email address book. I was told to change the browser pass word, but this hasn't helped on one of the accounts.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't really know how to resolve the momentary freezes and the e-mail problems without being there to look at that computer.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shasta2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank you for all of your help. I will mark this as solved and I'll keep doing everything you suggested for me.
Thank you again for all of your help!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're very welcome.  :up:

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

